# June 17- London flypast



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2006)

Ok you Britons, someone needs to get out there and get some pictures of this big event:


> The 2006 RAF flypast over London on *June 17th* will consist of *9 elements* adding up to *49 aircraft*. The reason for the bigger formation is to celebrate the Queen's official 80th birthday. Obvious spots to see them are on the Mall, or if you want to see the formations banking after crossing Buckingham Palace then the front steps of the Natural History Museum in South Kensington is a good spot.
> 
> Thanks to Roger Smith of the Lowestoft AS ( www.lowestoftaviationsociety.org )
> for the info, the formation will be made up as follows :
> ...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

Seriously, if we dont gwet some quality shots of this event, Im officially giving up the English language and converting to Islam.......


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2006)

I wish I could afford a ticket. I sure would like to shoot that event.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2006)

So would I but it is unlikely I will get down to London for it better hope someone living nearer will get some pics (they better)


----------



## Glider (Jun 11, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Seriously, if we dont gwet some quality shots of this event, Im officially giving up the English language and converting to Islam.......



In view of the weather we often get you might want to order your copy of the Koran now.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

LMAO.....


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

I would prefer having my back to the wall when talking to anybody from the Tristar after seeing his callsign


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 13, 2006)

should be pretty good, obviously i wont be able to get there but i'll keep my eye out for news, for something like this though you'd think HRH would get the full BBMF flypast


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2006)

She did get the BBMF flypast, I watched it on TV as im guessing you did too...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2006)

I watched it on TV. Here is the video of it (a little near the end anyway).

"The Queen has marked her official 80th birthday by attending the annual Trooping the Colour parade in central London. 

The celebrations included a 41-gun salute and a 49-plane flypast over Buckingham Palace. Richard Lister reports."

http://news.bbc.co.uk/media/avdb/news_web/video/9012da680047d48/bb/09012da680047d55_16x9_bb.asx


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2006)

i did watch it, and was very impressed by the Queen's guard, i would've been more impressed by the flypast if each element was closer together, however they did show some fantastic shots from inside the lanc, and by the full BBMF i meant what's often refered to as the "core" of the flight (incorrectly called a Squadron by the commentator), the 5 spits, 2 hurricanes and the lanc, she only go two of the spits, how amazing would the 3 extra spits be!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2006)

That would of been cool! (and with the Dakota as well for the whole lot). Yeah the pics from inside the lanc were good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

I aint so keen on the Dak, and it's been a few years since the BBMF's last 5 ship spit formation, and it's exceptionally rare for the Dak and lanc to appear together other than on photo sessions, and it's even more rare for the Dak to appear with anything more than 1 spit..........


----------

